# Let's talk controllers



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I am interested to hear opinions on controllers.

I am looking for an entry level.

Controller needs:

Cost effective
Functional
User friendly
Ph/Temp
Heater controller
Lights- support T5HO

Thoughts?
What do you have, do you like it, would you recommend it?

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Apex all the way. I wouldn't run a tank without one. Had a Reefkeeper for a while it worked just fine but Apex has a web based interface called Fusion that you can log onto from anywhere to check on your tank and turn stuff on and off if you need to. Programming is a snap with Fusion... 
I suggest you do some googling of Apex vs Reefkeeper vs Reef Angle (the 3 main players) find the hundreds of Reef Central threads on them and read up. 
I have an Apex Jr. I may upgrade it to a full Apex someday but I still have some room on it as far as the limited module spaces...


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have 2 Neptune Apex (full and a light version you can get anymore) controlling my 110 display and 60 gallon. I used to have a DA (Digital Aquatics) reefkeeper on my grow-out frag setup (60 gallon shallow) but I recently switched to a aquatronica (got it major cheap at the tent sale at big al's).

The entry level DA RK lite is about $150 and has 4 outlets and a temperature probe. You can add a ph probe probably for about $50. You can also add another 4 outlets for about $100. Its good for turning stuff (lights) on/off at specific times, a feed mode (where you turn off your pumps/return and skimmer), alarms when things get to a certain level and having a failsafe for your thermometer. If that's all you would ever want a controller to do - then I would say DA is your most cost effective answer.

The Reef Angel is about $300 and can do anything the Neptune can do but the programming/setup is not easy at all. Its based on the Arduino processor and if that doesn't mean anything to you then you might want to stay away. It can actually do the control aspect better than the Apex. I will probably use one of these in my next build. 

The full Neptune Apex is about $630. It has iphone/android integration and also web integration. Neptune has integrated lots of devices like Kessil lights, its own dosing solution, a feeding system (I have this), water leak detection etc... All the programming can be done through templates for certain device types. All pretty cool stuff but at a cost. If you think Apex is the answer then I would go with the full system and not the junior. The support from Neptune is very good and there is a wealth of knowledge in different forums (RC) on this controller.

HTH.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I had a ReefKeeper Elite with the NET module. It worked fine, switched to Apex for the Apex Fusion.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I've done everything listed (except PH) with my reef keeper lite. i don't really see a need to upgrade.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

noy said:


> The Reef Angel is about $300 and can do anything the Neptune can do but the programming/setup is not easy at all. Its based on the Arduino processor and if that doesn't mean anything to you then you might want to stay away. It can actually do the control aspect better than the Apex. I will probably use one of these in my next build.


I have the reef angel and Love it. The programming is a breeze, they brought out a wizard you use which writes all the code for you and makes it so anybody could do it. I had mine set up in about 20 minutes, same with a friend of mine. Alot of people write about how challenging the code is and its really quite simple. 
The apex is definitely a nice controller for sure but I don't see the point in paying twice as much for something. The reef angel is half the price and can do everything apex can and even more.
Plus the support on the reef angel forums is amazing, you have the creators there helping you figure anything out you may come across or would like to see made happen.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I really enjoy having an Apex Controller. What sold me on this brand was the amount of ppl that say "I had brand X but eventually bought an Apex". I don't think I have heard anyone say they owned an Apex but eventually bought a different brand. That told me was that the APEX is a good product. Pricey, but satisfies everyone that bought one.

Which Apex is an important question to ask yourself. The full offers 8 outlets while the JR (or LITE) only offers 4. Not everything you want to control has to be plugged into the energy bar. If you have a module (powerhead or lights), they can be plugged in elsewhere and still have control of them. I have everything plugged into my energy bar but it is not required. I know exactly how much power is being consumed at any given time. My wife once nagged me saying "do you know how much electricity is used to run this thing??" My answer was that it cost me exactly $1.75 an hour between 10 o'clock and 2 o'clock but much less during off peak times.... Killed that conversation quick !!

I purchased mine because my family didn't know what to do when a water leak occurred. The Apex controller is programmed to respond and alert me to any problems I need it to. Once programmed, it works flawlessly.

Ever thought it would be nice to change your powerhead program for different times of day? or maybe to show off when friends and family are googling your tank? The same with lighting? Different lighting for different times of day, plus remotely control everything from anywhere (beit while sitting across the room or even across the country?
How about having your heater(s) come on at exactly 78.0 and turn off at 78.1degrees? If the temp. is outside of any parameter the lighting and power configuration will respond accordingly.

Apex does all of this. I am presently making it so a water change is done when I am not around, can you believe that? 

Get an Apex and start enjoying your tank more.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

badmedicine said:


> I really enjoy having an Apex Controller. What sold me on this brand was the amount of ppl that say "I had brand X but eventually bought an Apex". I don't think I have heard anyone say they owned an Apex but eventually bought a different brand. That told me was that the APEX is a good product. Pricey, but satisfies everyone that bought one.
> 
> Which Apex is an important question to ask yourself. The full offers 8 outlets while the JR (or LITE) only offers 4. Not everything you want to control has to be plugged into the energy bar. If you have a module (powerhead or lights), they can be plugged in elsewhere and still have control of them. I have everything plugged into my energy bar but it is not required. I know exactly how much power is being consumed at any given time. My wife once nagged me saying "do you know how much electricity is used to run this thing??" My answer was that it cost me exactly $1.75 an hour between 10 o'clock and 2 o'clock but much less during off peak times.... Killed that conversation quick !!
> 
> ...


I used to think the same thing.. so went with Apex. I am very happy with it. So happy, that I decided to put my Jr up for sale and upgrade to the full package.. however, after looking into RA.. I think that I will be going with this unit. It can do the same as the Apex at half the price.

If you have patience, programming should be a breeze.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

badmedicine said:


> I really enjoy having an Apex Controller. What sold me on this brand was the amount of ppl that say "I had brand X but eventually bought an Apex". I don't think I have heard anyone say they owned an Apex but eventually bought a different brand. That told me was that the APEX is a good product. Pricey, but satisfies everyone that bought one.
> 
> Get an Apex and start enjoying your tank more.


I totally agree, when I decided it was time for a controller I didn't even have to consider the alternatives. I have seen quite a few other brands of controllers for sale used, but its not common to see an Apex if it isn't someone parting their setup or upgrading units. I am still not sure if I will regret my decision of the Apex Jr + EB4 rather than the Sr., but this way I can control two tanks that aren't beside each other on just the one Apex Jr.


----------

